# Help with 30s Magic Chef



## brad mudge (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyone in the Denver area know anything about converting this gas stove to propane????


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Brad:
This change will require a new regulator and a new orifice for each burner. Propane comes in at a much higher pressure, produces a lot more heat and requires a much smaller hole in the orifice to control the burn. After you regulate and get the smaller holes; you still have to adjust the air mixture to eleminate smoking and get the all blue flame. Propane is dangerous to work with because it is heavier than air and pools in unventilated areas, thus causing explosions later. Kentucky law requires only a licensed, highly insured professional to work on propane equipment. The propane supplier should be able to provide the parts and advice; and the service, if you are uncomfortable with it. 
Glenn


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,



			
				brad mudge said:
			
		

> Anyone in the Denver area know anything about converting this gas stove to propane????





> Help with 30s Magic Chef



1930's gas range?

If yes, one of these restoration sites might be able to help...
Click here

This may off some tops as well...
Click here ( bottom 1/2 of the page ).

jeff.


----------

